# old listerine bottle with original cork



## RCO (May 23, 2012)

i found this about a month ago , somewhat of a bizare find in a tiny surface dump near a major road , somehow the cork survived  since at least the 30's . i've read its rare for cork to have survived in such bottles for so long especially outside . 
 wondering if the cork will survive for long at normal room temperatures and if its best to just leave the bottle the way it is .


----------



## cyberdigger (May 23, 2012)

The cork will shrink when it dries and probably fall into the bottle.. it's not unusual for corks to survive that long and doesn't add any value to a bottle, except that occasionally they keep the inside of it in better than usual condition.


----------



## surfaceone (May 24, 2012)

> i found this about a month ago , somewhat of a bizare find in a tiny surface dump near a major road , somehow the cork survived since at least the 30's


 
 Hey Ryan,

 Welcome to A-BN. Nah, not really what I'd call bizarre, neither the Lamberts, nor the cork. After the first half dozen or so, you'll probably look at them and throw em back, I'd imagine...









From the Horse's mouth.


----------



## RCO (May 24, 2012)

i do agree its rather common although it is the canadian edition of bottle so not as common i suspect . but i wasn't even looking for old bottles when i found it , i stoped beside the road to take a break and saw some glass in the bush and went to see what it was , dump also contained an old blood bittens bottle ? i think  but was broken .


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RCO
> 
> i do agree its rather common although it is the canadian edition of bottle so not as common i suspect . but i wasn't even looking for old bottles when i found it , i stoped beside the road to take a break and saw some glass in the bush and went to see what it was , dump also contained an old blood bittens bottle ? i think  but was broken .


 I imagine hundreds of thousands of them being sold in Canada as well..If not more...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 24, 2012)

I didn't think bad breath was a problem in Canada.. [&:]


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I didn't think bad breath was a problem in Canada.. [&:]


 Don't call it Canada, call it America's Hat, which makes Mexico our diaper....Which is why all the people there are brown!! ---------->insert Rimshot here<-------


----------

